# Two Piece Canning Lids vs. Screw-On Lids



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been using the two piece lids that come with the Ball 16oz. bottles for canning and would like to switch over to screw-on lids. Recently customers have been complaining that the two piece lids are too hard to open and would like a basic screw-on for ease. Now if I switch over do I need any special equipment for canning or can I stick with the typical water-bath method (finger tight, 15 minute boil)?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Regular screw on lids don't vent as easily as the two piece kind.

They require following commercial standards which almost universally involve pressure canning. The compound is also not as forgiving as found on 2 piece lids, it is less thick and harder, making a good seal a bit more difficult. It has to do with preventing the lids from being re-used or something. For a commercial place it isn't hard to get the time and duration right, they also usually fill with all ingredients at a 'boil' takes some more gear.

Honestly if what you are doing is working and meets your health code... don't change... buy them / give them one of these or something like it.

Oxo GoodGrips Jar Opener
























8.75" long, Accommodates all size jar lids,
Sharp stainless steel gripping teeth,
Contoured non-slip grip handle,
Includes non-slip base pad to keep jar in place,
Base pad stores on back of opener,
Opener is dishwasher safe,
Hand-wash non-slip base pad,


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

This is what I would like to use... G70 Gold Button. These wouldn't meet commercial health standards if I did a regular 15 minute boil?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

> suitable for hot-fill and moderate water-bath applications (< 15 minutes).


Looks like those are exactly what you need.

Good luck!


----------



## devin ancrum (Dec 16, 2012)

I just bought about 9 half quart jars with the single piece lids. are you telling me I won't be able to get a perfect seal without buying other products?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Devin Ancrum said:


> I just bought about 9 half quart jars with the single piece lids. are you telling me I won't be able to get a perfect seal without buying other products?


It depends on the lids.

The single piece ones come in about 50 different formulations and specifications. They are generally used commercially and are purchased according to manufacturing specifications. (they can be made much cheaper this way and work on mechanized lines)

Two piece lids are used almost exclusively in the home and are designed to work over a broad range of conditions. They don't work well on mechanized lines but i'm sure some one has figured it out somewhere.

Check with the manufacturer of your jars/lids to see how they were intended to be used. Some require very high heat some less so - some steam only some water bath some only preassure canning.

If you bought them packaged and shipped from a manufacturer for the purpose of home canning i'm sure they will work. IF they are simply cleaned and re-used Mayo or Pickle jars then no, they likely won't work.

Like all things involved with canning - you can't always substitute things willy-nilly and expect it to come out right - sometimes you can but you need to know how all the variables stack up.


----------



## devin ancrum (Dec 16, 2012)

well i just opened up the package (they're Ball jars) and it's actually  two piece lids.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Ball makes a one piece lid, usually comes on their fancy gift jars that have a pattern. One time use of course.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

MaryB said:


> Ball makes a one piece lid, usually comes on their fancy gift jars that have a pattern. One time use of course.


and as they are manufactured for home use i'm sure they are great.

... what is to be avoided is people buying 'cheap' mayo - or pickle lids that fit the same jars... but don't have the same sealant.

>> commercial items must be used with commercial methods <<


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I haven't seen _any_ jars with single piece lids for the purpose of canning. I've seen the white plastic lids for use once a properly canned product has been opened and then requires refrigeration. These lids are not intended for the canning process.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

The one piece lids came with some jars I bought 10 years ago, one time use of course so I no longer have them. Haven't seen them lately, they were higher priced and probably not a good seller.


----------

